# Frustrated With Furnace



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

Hubbie and I are soooooooooooooo frustrated.........

Bought a 2003 Outback Keystone 28RLS TT last summer with the AC working........we desperately need the furnace to work now...but we just can't get it to work............

We have replaced the circuit breaker and we disconnected batteries from all sources....turned "heater" on....turned on the furnace emergency button which will light....but nothing happens...

Can anyone tell us what we are missing?

Called Keystone-and told us to do above and to disconnect the "short cord?"







Have not a clue what that is....

Appreciate any help?

INFO: Carrier AC;Suburban Gas Furnace


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Does the fan kick on at all for the furnace? Can you hear it trying to ignite a clicking sound? Is your stove top working just fine or low/flickering yellow flame?

No answers just more questions.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls,

I can't help you with the technical stuff







, but I can WELCOME you to our site! sunny I know plenty of the Outbackers will be posting you some info shortly. Keep asking questions and getting advice, and I am sure it will all come together shortly.







Post often and let us know how you come out.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Look into the air and exhaust ports on the outside of the trailer.
Use a flashlight make sure there are not nests and junk in them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

[quote name='Goofyoutbacker28rls' date='Jan 4 2006, 09:21 PM']
1st - WELCOME to our little slice of CyberSpace! You'll find all the help you'll need on most any topic on this Forum!!1

The others have MUCH more experience that I do and several have (or will) likely give you the answers you need but.....

This may be WAY to basic but we also had trouble getting the furnace to turn on....and also tried to use the button overhead. No luck. The only way we have figured out how to turn the heat on is to use the little remote gidgey (be sure its on "Furnace"....yeah, we worked on that for awhile too).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome to the group
If you have good flame at your stove
And it trying to start but wont
Spiders like to build their web in the flame tube.
Just a thought.

Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess I forgot the easy one Check the furnace fuse in the converter panel.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If the stove is working properly, I suspect there is an obstruction in the gas tube for the furnace. The emergency button should kick the furnace on but if there is no gas getting through, it won't work. A few years ago I had the same problem with my furnace. I did everything you did and then as a last resort dismantled the tube (in 10 degree weather, while camping







) - sure enough I found a spider had built a nice cocoon for the little ones in my gas tube and left it behind when they vacated the premises. That's the FIRST thing I'll check if I ever have a problem again.

Also, when you change the batteries in the remote, you MUST press the reset button before replacing the battery cover.

Check for spider residue first, then give it a try again. Hope you get it going.

Scott


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The spider problem is very common and well-documented. When my outside gas grill wouldn't start one spring, that was the cause: spider cocoon in the burner tube. As Scott advises, check out that possibility. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Goofyoutbacker28rls!* action

Boy, we are sure getting a rush of new members lately!

Sorry to hear about your furnace issues, but it sounds like Those Who Came Before Me have some good suggestions. I didn't notice anyone else asking yet, and please don't be offended, but are your propane tanks full and the valves open?
Sounds like a stupid question, I know, but you would be surprised how often something as basic as that is missed.









Good luck, and keep us posted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

You said you "Disconnected batteries from all sources". Unless there is an outside power source to the furnace fan the furnace will not ignite. We found this out the hard way two years ago, while camping at Crane Prairie reservoir, in early spring, 28 degrees, a primitive campsite, no shore power, so we ran the trailer batteries all the way down, running the furnace at night. Come morning, dead batteries, so no furnace, no heat.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 2006 29BHS with the carrier system and furnace, my emergency button did nothing, Had to use remote control. walk under unit within 3-4 feet and make sure remote set for furnace and press on. unit light on the ac ceiling should blink then hear a click and the furnace should ignite and the blower will turn on.

At least thats how it worked for me. I also read the forum amd check my tanks, lit the stove and check the tube and still nothing thats when I realized the remote only works if you 3-4 feet from the ceiling unit.

Good luck and welcome to the outbackers


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

Nothing worked....had my stepfather check the furnace. (inside the trailer)..he can see the valve is clear.....but he believes the "cellunoid" may be bad. (but then again...maybe not)...seems to ignite, but nothing happens....

Well....we are off to Orlando Florida this weekend and it will be freezing temps at night....







Ok all you northerners ...stop laughing







but for this Former Wisconsinite...it will be cold for me...........................

we may be able to stop in Lakeland and see if possibly someone can deem what the trouble is....

But just so we have it right....we select the heater button to "on" (same as the water heater) place the remote to furnace/auto...........(the AC works) and then ...nothing happens....The propane valve is on....
I stood in the back when I tried to turn it on last night....

For now we are using a small (hair dryer strength) portable heater at night.............better than nothing....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

For about $25 you can buy a compact 1500 watt electric heater at Sam's Club which will do a lot of good even in freezing temps. If I were you I would buy two of them and your Outback will be warm if not toasty. Name brand Pelonis or Cozy World will be fine. Just about everyone uses them even if their furnace is working because normally you have paid for electricity anyway at a campground. Just exercise usual caution,as you would with any electric heater.

Good luck getting your furnace working. Have a good trip.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To get the remote to work after changing the battery in the remote you should press the reset button on the back. You will need a paper clip that you straighten to get at the button.

BTW - Glad I was able to point you to our little slice of the web.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> But just so we have it right....we select the heater button to "on" (same as the water heater) place the remote to furnace/auto..........
> [snapback]70796[/snapback]​


Hmmm. Not sure what you mean by "select the heater button to 'on'". Where is this heater button located? I'm not familiar with that unit so I'm not sure, but I don't have a heater switch "same as the water heater." I have two water heater switches - one electric and one gas. This is really a shame you're having this problem because I'm sure you'll love the Outback. Once, of course, you get through freezing your tootsies off.









At any rate, enjoy the weekend and snuggle up - it can't be THAT cold in Orlando.

Scott


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action Thanks everyone for your help...I really appreciated it....Still no luck, but I bought a jacket gloves and scarf.....hard to find in Florida by the way................

I love this website...will be here often!

To answer your question: our 28 BHS Outback has the heater button for the water....dummy me, assumes this works for the furnace too....as it's all in the same area.... What can I say, I'm a woman!!!









Yes I will freeze my tooties off...........





















and I must say...my tt is NOT making any brownie points..............it's so hard to whine at this time of the day............the sun is shining and it's warm outside...................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh









Look at the weather channel....frost warnings for Florida this weekend!














....How many northerners would believe THAT statement!!! sunny


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action









I finally got the furnace to work....after talking to you guys....technical...keystone...it worked...just had to read the directions...although not as clearly stated....

But this is what worked...

Put remote on Furnace....put fan on....wait for blower to start......wait for 5 minutes...lower temperature.........wait a few minutes..........and then raise temperature.....................

Wish me luck...it worked in the driveway.....................now I won't freeze my tootsies off in Orlando.....................


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad everything is working now and your "tootsies" will be warm


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One thing to remember is that you MUST hear the AC unit beep when you make a change or it will not work. The remote will say it is on but the furnace never got the on command.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls,

Ditto what CamperAndy said. sunny I had to learn the hard way to. Glad you are all fixed up now anyway.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> I finally got the furnace to work....
> 
> ...........now I won't freeze my tootsies off in Orlando
> [snapback]70838[/snapback]​


Does that mean your weekend of kuddling is kaput?







Bummer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you got the heater running
Stay warm now you hear









Don


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Made it through that cold spell............now it will be turning warmer.............

Hubbie didn't like how "loud" the heater got......................

Of course me..................I didn't care ONE bit!!!

Kuddling at night.......................NAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (2 teenagers, and 2 tweens)

Hubbie missed that chance when I got the heater to work........









THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Made it through that cold spell............now it will be turning warmer.............
> 
> Hubbie didn't like how "loud" the heater got......................
> 
> ...


The heater IS loud. We've had that discussion in here before.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Talked to my dad down in Frostproof tonight. It got down to 28 last night. I laughed and told him it only got to 35 here.


----------

